# Is there really a difference?



## fspedo (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey everyone. I am in the market for a P229 .40 and came to a strange fork in the road.

Both of these are Sig Sauer P229 .40's, but I noticed some physical differences between them, and I'd like to hear if one is simply a newer model or is it just a preference...Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

thanks. :smt1099

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v237/kspedoske/Frank/969481_sig_1m.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v237/kspedoske/Frank/998052_sig229ss_02l.jpg


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The model with the rail is a newer one.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I just got one of those Sigs two weeks ago at a gun show. I've been becomming a fan of the 40 round for a while now and have bought a couple 40's if different kinds. That Sig is a great shooter:smt023 mine is like that duty tested (red box). THough mine come in a black box.


----------

